# sandfleas vs fiddler crabs for sheepshead



## bwhite55

I just found out yesterday that sandfleas are good bait for sheepies supposedly. i've heard people use fiddlers more than anything, and was wondering about personal opinions from you guys. i've never targeted sheepies or pomps, and want to do more pier and surf fishing this year.


----------



## USMCPayne

i've had incredible luck with fiddlers, some luck with shrimp, but haven't used sandfleas to target sheepshead.


----------



## Charlie2

*Bait for Sheepshead*



USMCPayne said:


> i've had incredible luck with fiddlers, some luck with shrimp, but haven't used sandfleas to target sheepshead.


Same here. I have also heard of people impaling several barnacles on their hook, but I've used fiddlers.

Earlier in my life, I discovered jigs and have used them with a sweetener of fresh cut shrimp very effective. And you don't have to dig!

Go for it. You may be on to something. C2


----------



## hjorgan

*fiddlers....*

Also I watched some guys using the elusive Ghost Shrimp and they were slaying them. But I'm a fiddler fan.


----------



## gator7_5

I used them once and cleaned house while everyone around caught none on fidlers and shrimp.

I've used them again and had the opposite effect.

I bring all 3 when I hunt sheephead. They seem to prefer a different bait every day.

One advantage of fishing with sandfleas for sheeps outside of perdido pass is that you also get a good shot at an occasional pompano mixed in.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Oysters also work for sheepies,kinda messy but real effective.Buy them whole then stomp them like crazy to get to the meat part and hook it real good.Throw the shell and scraps over the side where your going to be hunting for them sheepies as chum.Feeding frenzy ensues.
Never tried sand fleas for sheepies in the 23 years ive been fishing.But I do use them a lot for surf fishing for pomps.


----------



## Nitzey

gator7_5 said:


> I used them once and cleaned house while everyone around caught none on fidlers and shrimp.
> 
> I've used them again and had the opposite effect.
> 
> I bring all 3 when I hunt sheephead. They seem to prefer a different bait every day.
> 
> One advantage of fishing with sandfleas for sheeps outside of perdido pass is that you also get a good shot at an occasional pompano mixed in.


I have had the same experience. One thing of note, when they were biting on sandfleas, they were chomping down on them hard. No delicate bites. I used 3/0 hooks and you had no problem feeling them munching away.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman

Honestly I have found fiddler crabs to work the same as shrimp or anything else really. They are a couple bucks cheaper too from the bait shop live so that is an added bonus. Only thing I have found with hooking them though is you gotta hook them through the side, then down and make it look like a leg. I have noticed they like to pop the legs of the crabs rofl


----------

